
Irish woman jailed for criminal damage to €1.50 crisps - kurmouk
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-46371201
======
through
Every day I save a little more to leave this pathetic shithole of an island.
It is an embarrassment that I cannot identify with and that I can no longer
endure.

~~~
CharlesDodgson
Being there, done that, still overseas.

Everytime I go back it is bitter sweet, I love my family, the fresh air, how
green the place is, how much fun I have. Then after 3 days I realise it's just
a bit bullshit and the island mentality and 'wink-and-a-nod' politics is
insufferable.

Sure, everyone is super woke and wants to liberalise everything, but on a day
to day basis the place is difficult to live in.

I saw this 6 years ago, it struck a chord with me, and I'm glad I thrust
myself off into the world.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpvxG7S0rbs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpvxG7S0rbs)

